# Gastro Bundle



## 18796 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have just been recently diagnosed with IBS and I found a "Gastro Bundle" that has Probiotics, Digestive Enzymes, Ground Flax Seed and JMX-1. IT has really helped me deal with my symptoms a lot! Anyways, just wanted to pass it on because it has done wonders for me.JigsawHealth.com is where I get mine, but maybe you can find them somewhere else! Good luck


----------



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

What were your symptoms?


----------

